# Looking for...



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

a Golden/black lab mix for a friend of mine, she had one and is missing him very much, Bear had to be put down 2 month ago due to cancer at age 14 years old...Bear looked like a Golden, only he was black.

If anyone comes across a mix like that please let me know, my friend is very upset about the loss of Bear and would love to add another pup or adult dog to her family.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Here are a few doggies on petfinder that may appeal to your friend. I was just on there this morning browsing (a bad a habit to get into when you don't have the room for a second dog  )

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Spaniel | Zanesville, OH | Cell Dog Buck
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Xenia, OH | Aramis


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

We live in Pa and not sure where this guy is but I saw him a couple of days ago and now you mention looking for someone like him....

What about Rufus if your friend is willing to drive?

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Black Labrador Retriever | Perkiomenville, PA | Rufus


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

ebenjamin85 said:


> Here are a few doggies on petfinder that may appeal to your friend. I was just on there this morning browsing (a bad a habit to get into when you don't have the room for a second dog  )
> 
> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Spaniel | Zanesville, OH | Cell Dog Buck
> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Xenia, OH | Aramis


 
Thanks I will get those two to her to look at, Aramis is my pick


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

momtoMax said:


> We live in Pa and not sure where this guy is but I saw him a couple of days ago and now you mention looking for someone like him....
> 
> What about Rufus if your friend is willing to drive?
> 
> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Black Labrador Retriever | Perkiomenville, PA | Rufus


He's a cutie, I'm sure she would drive, but just read that he shouldn't be around small children and she has a 4 year old boy


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Heidi36oh said:


> He's a cutie, I'm sure she would drive, but just read that he shouldn't be around small children and she has a 4 year old boy


 
Due to high energy, not do to any kind of meanness. I know though it's harder taking a chance on a dog that hasn't been around kids to know how he would do - especially when that kid is yours. He just looks so cute and happy - I hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I like Aramis too!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Here's a couple more to look at...

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Black Labrador Retriever | Hillsboro, OH | Nick

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Black Labrador Retriever | Hillsboro, OH | Bandit

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Labrador Retriever | Toledo, OH | TOES

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Cincinnati, OH | a-Cane

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Portland, IN | Riley


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Here's a couple more to look at...
> 
> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Black Labrador Retriever | Hillsboro, OH | Nick
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam, I love Nick and Sam...I also found two here at our HS, I know I'm swamping her with pictures..lol, she has a lot to look at.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Heidi36oh said:


> I know I'm swamping her with pictures..lol, she has a lot to look at.


Here's one more resource, but without the pictures 

*Midwest Waterways Flat-Coated Retriever Club*

(Great Lakes Region)*
Cathy Christopher 
*404.893.9177 
[email protected]

Their contact information was listed as a regional rescue group. Don't know if they have any dogs but may be worth a call. You will have to let us know what your friend decides!


----------

